# Belial, Master of the Deathwing conversion



## forteh (Jul 26, 2012)

Converted a Belial to lead my up coming deathwing army.
Based off a standard plastic terminator (one of 31 I got off ebay for 70 quid!) with a bit of chopping, filing, greenstuff and a scratch built thunder hammer I'm just about done . Only thing left to do is a banner pole/banner 

I wanted to make the hammer a bit more imposing than the bog standard offerings and I had a pair of sheared off lightning claws that seemed to be a fitting pair of hands, the hammer is built from a spare bmx spoke for the shaft, bits off a skaven doomwheel for the head/insense burner counterweight and the wings from the dark vengeance captains helmet. The rest is scratch built.

The lower legs were built up with plasticard and greenstuff, I need to do some tidying up on the angel motif on the left shin once it's all fully cured. The right shoulder pad is a forgeworld one that came with the ebay bargain lot of terminators. The banner pole is a place holder till the greenstuff is all dry, I will make a full height one from another spare spoke.























































I didn't bother with a storm shield as such, his powergloves have shield generators built into the knuckles 

The arms are magnetised so I can convert some lightning claws or stormbolter/sword at a later date, I can also reposition the hammer above his head for sand person victory posing 

Any comments or crits would be cool.


----------



## OgreChubbs (Dec 13, 2011)

Really nice job just confused why he has power fist's on and a weapon in his hands? Isn't that kinda like holding a gun with a knife?


----------



## forteh (Jul 26, 2012)

I liked the rediculous bulk of the powerfists to match the huge hammer :grin:
Consider them as part of the hammer rather than separate weapons.


----------



## jams (Sep 19, 2009)

it's a good effort but i find it's a bit "busy" personally


----------



## TyphoidLmJ (May 20, 2012)

I like it. Holding a 10' hammer of doom in power fists is just the kind of absurd overkill that the whole game is about. 
Lol @ "Sand people victory pose"


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

too over the top for my personal taste but that's not the issue, your modeling is excellent and your green stuff work is awesome, in particular the long flowing purity seal on the thunder hammer, well done + rep


----------



## SonofVulkan (Apr 14, 2010)

Nice conversion. Once painted up, all the parts should blend in nicely. The wings look good at the back of the hammer, but theres something about the back of the hemet that doesn't look right. Maybe a green stuff spike would be better. The symbol on the leg is excellent.


----------

